# Hello :)



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

Just introducing myself! I have had many pet mice in the past and just adore them! I have 5 mice now(2 male himmis, a female himmi, pew female, and a black fox female). I love creeping the forum for pictures and genetic info


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You are 4mb3rNich0l3 here on the board right? Just started a new name?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
or just welcome a new name?


----------



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

new name lol... You caught me. I didnt see how I could upgrade my membership to change my username being in the US :/


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

BlackDragonfli said:


> new name lol... You caught me. I didnt see how I could upgrade my membership to change my username being in the US :/


I upgraded my membership and I am in the US. Paypal will change your dollars into pounds.


----------



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> BlackDragonfli said:
> 
> 
> > new name lol... You caught me. I didnt see how I could upgrade my membership to change my username being in the US :/
> ...


Really?? :wallbash Guess I shoulda looked more into that rather then just assuming.....


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

am loving that smilie with the wall .... what is its code so i can use it please


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

:wallbash lol ok i looked and found it for myself


----------



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> :wallbash lol ok i looked and found it for myself


Haha.. I thought it fit the situation pretty well


----------

